# ABT's - Texas Style



## gator1 (Dec 31, 2006)

We are headed to a party tonight and I am responsible for bringing an appetizer. I found Steak and Bacon in the sale bin at Kroger and decided to do ABT's, Texas Style! They also had fresh Jalapeños, very large and easy to work with.   

Getting Started:






Bone-in Rib Eyes, looking great, showered with SuckleBusters Steak Seasoning:





Steak are done:





ABT Assembly:










Now that is a fine looking rack:





All done, time for samples:





Happy New Year everyone.
Gator


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great Gator!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice looking ABT's


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

sure looks good.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 31, 2006)

Those should get the party off to a rousing start. Good job Gator!!


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2006)

Great variation on Cap'n's ABTs.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Gator.  Those look real good.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that really is a good take on the ABTs!  Look really good!


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm afraid I would have run out of steak before getting all of those made. Looks terrific.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice variation!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice, very nice


----------



## john pen (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks good..Steak and bacon !! Dont get any better than that !!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looks good..Steak and bacon !! Dont get any better than that !!



What John said


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 1, 2007)

What Dats said...fo sure!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2007)

What *everyone* said


----------

